# Fishing past 3 mile bridge near the light up statue



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anybody have any tips about going about catching mingo snapper near the rocks? And what kind of tackle? :thumbsup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Coin_Guy said:


> Does anybody have any tips about going about catching mingo snapper near the rocks? And what kind of tackle? :thumbsup:


I think your looking for Mangrove. I don't fish there but usually lighter line smaller hooks and freeline cut bait back to them.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks people say mingo but I still say mangrove. Any suggestions on hook size?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

They are different. Some call them Mangos I believe.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Grey Snapper= AKA black snapper, mangrove snapper, mango


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

So these fish come that close in?


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes that is the fish I'm after. Can anybody recommend a hook size?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Coin_Guy said:


> Thanks people say mingo but I still say mangrove. Any suggestions on hook size?


Mingos are beeliners.


----------

